# Super South African trader (Cheap?)



## Sandy (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all, 

I am a Seapointer owner (2 weeks) and if you have kept up with its troubles you will know that they are not affiliated with RCi at this point b/c of some quality issues. 

Over the last several years, it is without a doubt the best trader I have ever owned.  I can get absolutely everything, all of those "hard" or "impossible" resorts, even 3 bedrooms!

I am tempted to walk away b/c I don't want to get sucked into repeated special assessments or fall prey to the possisble crooks injecting themselves on the resort.  All of this I learned from reading the TUG info on these threads. 

If I walk away, what should I get to replace Seapointer? I already have points, but I found that having a super tiger weeks trader made all of the difference in many cases.  I often would see something in points, but I could get it through my weeks account "cheaper."

Any good buys I should consider, given my parameters?

Thanks!


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a Seapointer owner (2 weeks) and if you have kept up with its troubles you will know that they are not affiliated with RCi at this point b/c of some quality issues.
> 
> Over the last several years, it is without a doubt the best trader I have ever owned. I can get absolutely everything, all of those "hard" or "impossible" resorts, even 3 bedrooms!


 
Hi Sandy, 

I can't offer you any advice, but I'm wondering how a resort that is dropped from RCI because of quality issues can be a super trader?  Isn't quality part of the equation for trading power, along with supply and demand?


----------



## grest (Jun 20, 2007)

EvelynK72 said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> I can't offer you any advice, but I'm wondering how a resort that is dropped from RCI because of quality issues can be a super trader?  Isn't quality part of the equation for trading power, along with supply and demand?



Location, I think...
connie


----------



## Janie (Jun 20, 2007)

Quality has little impact on RCI trading power.  In fact, the lower quality resorts in high-demand areas are the best traders, assuming, of course, that you own a bright red week.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes Evelyn, 

From what I understand, one of the compelling reasons for South Africa's high trading power is the fact that so many people from many parts of the world want to vacation in the Capetown area. This is on top of the South Africans themselves who flock to this region. 

Seapointer was a "regular" resort, no special gold crown status.  As such, it did not get bumped out of trades b/c of VEP (I think that I finally understand that artificial filter which blocks a "good" resort from seeing certain "lesser" resorts - the result is that with a "lesser" resort I can see everything!)

Given the high demand, and the low availability, it made for a great, cheap trader!


----------



## philemer (Jun 20, 2007)

I own a very red summer week (#27) at Tenbury and it is an awesome trader. It is a "standard" resort. I bought mine from Cape Escape in SA. I don't expect the good trading power to continue because nothing stays the same over the years.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a week 26 near Durban area and it's also a great week for trading. My concern with Tenbury is this resort is also managed by First Resort Group/Club Leisure which manages Seapointer. Knowing what I know now, I'll stay away from any resorts managed by them.


----------



## Janie (Jun 20, 2007)

Seasons are upside down in SA and weeks 26 and 27 in SA are winter weeks.  They do (I think) correspond to the SA school holidays and are considered "peak".  I own a peak week 26 at Wilderness Dunes (a GC) which has also been a super trader, until I deposited the 2008 week and it was a dog.  So I think Phil is right:  nothing in SA stays the same from year to year.  

If I wanted a guarantee of trading power, I'd spend a little bit more and buy a summer Cape Cod week. The upfront cost and annual fees would be a little bit more than SA, but you wouldn't have to cope with the SA roller coaster, difficulty paying fees, etc.


----------



## happymum (Jun 20, 2007)

Janie said:


> Seasons are upside down in SA and weeks 26 and 27 in SA are winter weeks.  They do (I think) correspond to the SA school holidays and are considered "peak".  I own a peak week 26 at Wilderness Dunes (a GC) which has also been a super trader, until I deposited the 2008 week and it was a dog.  So I think Phil is right:  nothing in SA stays the same from year to year.
> 
> If I wanted a guarantee of trading power, I'd spend a little bit more and buy a summer Cape Cod week. The upfront cost and annual fees would be a little bit more than SA, but you wouldn't have to cope with the SA roller coaster, difficulty paying fees, etc.



My experience is identical to Janies. week 26 at Wilderness Dunes. Last year was great, this year its a dog.


----------



## Sandy (Jun 20, 2007)

Janie said:


> If I wanted a guarantee of trading power, I'd spend a little bit more and buy a summer Cape Cod week. The upfront cost and annual fees would be a little bit more than SA, but you wouldn't have to cope with the SA roller coaster, difficulty paying fees, etc.



I have not researched the summer cape cod weeks, but I thought that those would be very expensive, since they are on the beach during the summer. 

Any advice on what would be a good price for one of these? and where to look?  I will first go to the TUG reviews to get a handle on just what is up there.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 20, 2007)

You might also look at France and Italy.


----------



## Dottie (Jun 20, 2007)

Same story with week 28 Dik.  It was a diamond  for 07, dead dog for 08.  I emailed rci to ask about it in mid-april.  I asked again in mid-may and they again said they were working on an answer.  I have heard nothing, so tried again the other day.  No answer yet.  Anyone surprised?


----------



## LisaH (Jun 20, 2007)

Janie said:


> I own a peak week 26 at Wilderness Dunes (a GC) which has also been a super trader, until I deposited the 2008 week and it was a dog.  So I think Phil is right:  nothing in SA stays the same from year to year.





happymum said:


> My experience is identical to Janies. week 26 at Wilderness Dunes. Last year was great, this year its a dog.



happymum, are you saying that your 2006 week was great but 2007 week was a dog? 

My week 26 at another resort has been great since BS. I have deposited 2008 week a year ago and it trades the same as my 2007 week. I am just about ready to deposit my 2009 week. I'll let you all know how it trades.


----------



## happymum (Jun 20, 2007)

The 2007 traded very well. The 2008 pulled nothing - anywhere!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, 

This thread is giving the smoke signals that things are destined to go down hill with many of the South African tiger traders.  With Seapointer's special assessment priced at much more than many of us paid for the resort itself, the writing is almost on the wall.  Am I blind 

In any event, at this point, I don't believe I have a decision to make.  I have not received any mailing from Seapointer, I have already paid for and used my 2007 weeks, and RCI is not accepting (or keeps rejecting) my 2008 weeks.  

So what's am I to do? 

Just sit by, read TUG, and wait, I guess.


----------



## joycapecod (Jun 23, 2007)

Hate to tell you but Cape Cod does not trade like they used to. I deposited a bright red studio unit 54 weeks in advance and it trades no better than my Orlando unit deposited 3 months out.

Now, does that mean it needs to ripen? Or has RCI even down graded the red hot summer beach weeks?


----------



## Sandy (Jul 21, 2007)

joycapecod said:


> Hate to tell you but Cape Cod does not trade like they used to. I deposited a bright red studio unit 54 weeks in advance and it trades no better than my Orlando unit deposited 3 months out.
> 
> Now, does that mean it needs to ripen? Or has RCI even down graded the red hot summer beach weeks?



Interesting indeed.  Perhaps the problem is that you deposited "late?" I would think that this summer week would be a winner. 

Could it be that the amount of lead time decreased?  You said "weeks in advance" but is more time needed?  Or have you had success in the past depositing only weeks ahead of time?

I usually deposit at least a year ahead of time, and always get more than I want from RCI.  (Seapointer's problems being the current excpetion since RCI will not take the weeks).


----------



## Kimca9 (Jul 21, 2007)

You might try banking with Dial an Exchange.  DAE

http://www.daelive.com

Kim


----------



## The Big Dawg (Jul 23, 2007)

*I've owned one for years*

and am very happy. Easy to deal with and have traded well for years.  Going to Las Vegas in the spring of 08 with my little grass hut.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Which one?*



The Big Dawg said:


> and am very happy. Easy to deal with and have traded well for years.  Going to Las Vegas in the spring of 08 with my little grass hut.



HI - which resort are you referring to? Seapointer?  Mt. Amazi?  As a fellow Seapointer owner, I am contemplating walking away or giving away once I get hit with the special assessment.  Have you made a decision to pay the SA and keep the week? 

I agree that Seapointer is a super trader.  My problem is how to factor in the Special assesement so it makes financial sense.  Right now, for me it doesn't make sense.  Did you reach a different conclusion?

thanks!


----------

